# wife has left after 7 weeks into marriage HELP!!



## alexander7 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey all, I’m quite new to this. My story is my wife and I had been going out together for 3 years, our relationship to be honest has been of up's and downs like all relationships. To be total honest I didn't really show my wife all love during the dating years. We got married in July of this year which was pushed though our family pressure (Asian marriage) a week before us getting married my wife turned around to her family and I and said she didn't think it will work and wanted to call it off. We all talked to her and we both said we would try and carried on and got married. I said might times when we use to argue I wish we weren’t getting married, but I said this in the heat of the moment. 7 weeks into the marriage she decided to leave after an argument we had and she says its not going to work and she has no feeling. I tried to make her stay but she was unwilling, her parents have tried to talk to her and good friends chatted. But she just doesn't want to know. I explained I’m sorry and did the whole begging thing. 
We are now in the process of no contact, I haven't contacted her but she hasn't made any effort to contact me. It’s been about 1 and half months now. I would really love to get her back in my life. 
Her main reasons for leaving are that she claims we both didn't want to get married (I did say I didn't want to) but I didn't mean this and when I did say this it’s been in the heat of the moment.
When we argue I just go to sleep and forget about it the next morning when she can't forget. We both live at my parents house and when we argue I don't like to address it in front of them so I wouldn't let it spiral. And thirdly when we come home I go to sleep now and then instead of spending time with her, which has been completely wrong of me...and again the reason for that is because I work with my parents and live with them sometimes work stress carry's on at home and its not fair that I took it out on her. 
So she has now left, I suggested that we move out and get our own space but she claims its too late, and the feeling have gone. That was the last conversation we had. I have accepted I am the problem here and would love to put things right, but I need my wife to see I’ve changed but how?
What should I do should I carry on with no contact? And wait for her or contact her or before Xmas. I really am sorry for neglecting her, and have seen the errors in my way. We have been a great couple we enjoy many things and share many interests but arguing and neglect have pushed her over the edge. PLEASE HELP I would love to get her back and I no if we move out our life would be great again. She loved me so much she worshiped the ground I worked on and I took advantage of that and took it for granted, and I realize this and miss her whole hearted. Please can all you help as to what I should do


----------



## shellbell72 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure I am really one to give advice as I am a bit unhappy in my own situation at the present. With that said, please remember pride is a horrible thing. If you love your spouse I suggest you try everything possible to save the marriage. Try letters, flowers, phone calls, etc. Explain how you said things you didn't mean. Tell her how you feel. Ask for another opportunity. Explain you are not asking for things to go right back to where they were. Ask for a chance to prove yourself and love to her. Take things slowly and see if she is wiling to accept your apology. I always say, "Actions speak louder than words." If at first she rejects you, keep trying. Do not give up on your love until you can tell yourself you have tried everything. I wish you luck and hope things work out for you. We often do not realize what we have until its gone.


----------

